# Construction of dad's log cabin



## Whitelightnin

Hey guys my ol man's getting ready to retire so he's building his log cabin he's always wanted. Its near completion but here are the pics I took of the progression of the build. Think you guys will love it. 95% of the wood has been milled by us on dad's woodmizer. The logs are 10"x10" pine.


----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin

Front porch


----------



## Whitelightnin

Fireplace


----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin

cedar tree columns


----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin

Inside/outside fireplace


----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin

Cedar stairs


----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin

old barn wood


----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin

Ill post more of the progress next time I see it.


----------



## dancan

Thanks for all the pics !


----------



## Whitelightnin

dancan said:


> Thanks for all the pics !


No problem. I haven't been to the cabin in a while. I think the hardwood floors have been put in recently. Ill post more pics next time im that way.


----------



## jwade

wow thanks for the pictures, truly an amazing build. do you mind if you share what your dad did before retiring, the craftmanship is beautiful.


----------



## Whitelightnin

jwade said:


> wow thanks for the pictures, truly an amazing build. do you mind if you share what your dad did before retiring, the craftmanship is beautiful.


Pipeline. Water, storm and sewer line. We set the beams/walls but dad hired a guy to do the majority of the work since he is not officially retired yet and we are wide open busy with jobs.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Around here a cabin is usually maybe 500 Sq ft! That's a log mansion!


----------



## Whitelightnin

ValleyFirewood said:


> Around here a cabin is usually maybe 500 Sq ft! That's a log mansion!


Yes sir it is rather oversized ha! Im not sure of the exact sq. footage but its a pretty big shack. Reminds me of something you'd see in a cabelas magazine or a big hunting lodge way up north somewhere.


----------



## Trx250r180

Turning out very nice ,i see a lot of man hours in that building .


----------



## Whitelightnin

Trx250r180 said:


> Turning out very nice ,i see a lot of man hours in that building .


I believe it's been going about a year so far. Amazing to watch it progress.


----------



## noodlewalker

beautiful home... wow!! I love the milled cedar steps, very nice touch! im an electrician, and we wired a full log cabin not long ago, we put the wires in as we built the walls, im curious how you did yours. there is a lot of work in that log home, glad you shared this with us, send more!!


----------



## Whitelightnin

noodlewalker said:


> beautiful home... wow!! I love the milled cedar steps, very nice touch! im an electrician, and we wired a full log cabin not long ago, we put the wires in as we built the walls, im curious how you did yours. there is a lot of work in that log home, glad you shared this with us, send more!!


Thanks! We did the same. We'd stack a few logs then drill holes through the logs to run the wires through. Its turning out awesome! Its almost finished. Dad is planning to have thanksgiving dinner there this year.


----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## allenhere

Thanks for all the pictures! Looks amazing


----------



## denmark219

Awesome! Very jealous (in a good way). Nice work!


----------



## kholmz

Wow, what a great build, and a great addition to this world. That cabin will be enjoyed for generations!


----------



## Whitelightnin

Thanks guys it really is amazing! The ol man couldnt have picked a better spot to build it. Ill update more pics in a few days.


----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## Whitelightnin




----------



## rarefish383

Wow, that's really nice. My grand mother was a Crawford, I think we are related, can I come visit? Joe.


----------



## Whitelightnin

rarefish383 said:


> Wow, that's really nice. My grand mother was a Crawford, I think we are related, can I come visit? Joe.


Its entirely possible ha! We have a whole line of Crawfords up in north ga that we've never met. My great great grandfather started up his family in north ga. Then moved down to Clay county, Alabama and started up another family. We've never met the Georgia Crawfords.


----------



## rarefish383

Must be distant relatives. Mom's family were heading west from Minnesota, into the Dakotas then Seattle. One of the great grand fathers had silver and copper mines out west, when they went bust they came back east, Joe.


----------



## Whitelightnin

rarefish383 said:


> Must be distant relatives. Mom's family were heading west from Minnesota, into the Dakotas then Seattle. One of the great grand fathers had silver and copper mines out west, when they went bust they came back east, Joe.


Could be possible.


----------



## rarefish383

Actually, I got to thinking about it and all the early family history out west, they were Randall's. My grandmother was a Randall and I think she married a Crawford back east. My Dad's family is all documented back to the late 1600's in Louisiana, then they moved to MD in 1721. My Mom's family never cared about their history so I only have what I found on line and census records. I was just trying to weasel my way into you cabin. Those pics are a treat to see. Tell you Dad he did one heck of a job, Joe.


----------



## ArtB

Great photos, good posting.

Did your father have any building permit problems? GA likely more lenient than the west coat inspectors/permit department - if we use our own logs here, supposed to have them stamped by an accredited lumber grader.


----------



## rarefish383

That's what I've been afraid of on my farm in WV. Their building requirements are getting more strict by the minute. I was over my friends old farm in WV and their big barn was originally two log corn cribs, then the barn was built around them. Now they look like if you sneezed on them they would fall over. but, they are over 100 years old, Joe.


----------



## Whitelightnin

ArtB said:


> Great photos, good posting.
> 
> Did your father have any building permit problems? GA likely more lenient than the west coat inspectors/permit department - if we use our own logs here, supposed to have them stamped by an accredited lumber grader.


Thanks! No permit issues at all. Meriwether county, Ga. is pretty lenient about everything. Only thing we did after sawing the logs was let them dry, than we hauled them to a pressure treatment facility. Once that was done building was under way.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Fancy place! Makes my house look like a cardboard shack!


----------



## Whitelightnin

ValleyFirewood said:


> Fancy place! Makes my house look like a cardboard shack!


Mine too ha!


----------



## rarefish383

Whitelightnin said:


> Mine too ha!


That makes 3 shacks and Ill raise you a trailer, Joe.


----------



## DavinB18

Beautiful! Awesome pictures!


----------



## rico11764

Beautiful! Really a work of art. I love the 4 square logs, rock work, board and batten siding on the dormers, ship lap interior walls, and I am straight up stealing that rebar rail design.


----------



## Whitelightnin

It really did turn out well. Dad gets to sit on his back deck and watch the deer eat in the evenings. His little slice of heaven


----------



## 661Joe

Just amazing craftsmanship and planning at its finest


----------



## Tuckbob

Wow that is incredible! Thanks for all those pics


----------

